

Google Reader open source alternative and Feature list - grigio
https://gist.github.com/grigio/5895601

======
wellsjohnston
So many of these are coming out right now. It will be interesting to see which
one bubbles to the top.

~~~
grigio
Yes, it will be also interesting to see which technologies will be chosen

